# Can anyone tell me how i find the threads i have posted?



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys...

I just signed up on here yesterday. I started a thread but cant find it today.

Couuld someone tell me where i can find my threads.

Cheers


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Click on your username (on the left had side of your post)

Select *View Public Profile*, then *Statistics*, then '*Find all posts by TrainPain*'

:becky:


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

kriptikchicken said:


> Click on your username (on the left had side of your post)
> 
> Select *View Public Profile*, then *Statistics*, then '*Find all posts by TrainPain*'
> 
> :becky:


fk they could make it far more selfexp couldnt they lol

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea we could but then we assume a certain level of brain function from our members


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

:becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Surely you remember what section your thread is in mate ??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What did you post about? If it's in the correct section it shouldn't be hard to find dude.


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

N1 folks.. I think im on par now


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Trainpain, your post is about gear but in the "Introduce Yourself" section, have you had a proper look at the forum?

We have so many sections because they all cover different aspects.

If you can't find the post in future it's because I've moved it to the correct section.

I'll leave it to you to guess which one it's in, I'll give you a clue tho, think about what you posted about and look at the section names!


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

PScarb said:


> yea we could but then we assume a certain level of brain function from our members


Discrimination!!


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Extreme said:



> Trainpain, your post is about gear but in the "Introduce Yourself" section, have you had a proper look at the forum?
> 
> We have so many sections because they all cover different aspects.
> 
> ...


lol n1 mate... i think im getting the hang of it now.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I hope so - I thought it was pretty straight forward!

Stick in bro, you'll get there!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TrainPain said:


> Discrimination!!


why are you a minority group


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

PScarb said:


> why are you a minority group


Depends on what drugs are inside me!


----------

